# Speed Blindfold tips



## edd5190 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm currently planning on attempting speed BLD. I have attempted it before, but only with F2L. When I memorize, I go through the cross, then track where the first c/e pair will end up, then go through the cross+first pair, then see where the 2nd pair will end up, then so on. Is this how everyone else does it? Or do they keep track of everything all at once? just wondering.


----------



## joey (Jun 18, 2007)

You can't track every piece at a time, that would be really really difficult! Just do the F2L one pair at a time. Then the OLL stickers, then the PLL stickers.

http://cube.garron.us/BLD/speed/index.htm


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot! I'll read through Lucas's guide.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 19, 2007)

Decent tips ... so lets do this!!

...

Memorization has begun ...

Wow ... I've memorized the entire F2L solution ... not too bad ... 8 move x-cross 

This will be fun ... might take a few days but it'll be fun


----------

